# Itchiness



## Abby (Nov 9, 1999)

Just a question - after your period does anyone seem to get dry and itchy and feel like you have a yeast infection and then in a week or so it goes away? This has been happening for a while and I have been to the Doctor's several times, once it was a YI and once the test came back negative and the Dr. called it "irritation" Little does he know - his crotch isn't itchy!


----------



## sunnybobo (Mar 16, 2002)

No, I can't say that I've had that problem. I don't know if this may be applicable, but is it possible that you're premenopausal or menopausal and suffering from thin and drying tissue? I had to laugh at what you said about your doctor. Why is it that's it's so easy for doctors to brush off a patient's symptoms as nothing much of concern...when they're not the ones suffering.


----------



## Ks-Sunshine (Aug 23, 1999)

You might ask your doc if there is a possibility of having some other type of infection. I don't mean an STD. Just that it seems there is something else a woman can get other than yeast.


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

Don't know if this is applicable, but if you use pads/towels for your period you might be allergic to something in them.I used to have that feeling often, but then I was also very prone to yeast infections. Since I'm on a almost sugarfree and very low starches diet I haven't had any problems even when I still had my periods (had a hysterectomy 4 months ago)Fay


----------



## sunnybobo (Mar 16, 2002)

Have you changed soap brands lately (bathing or laundry)? Maybe your skin is more sensitive after your period. I hope you find some relief.


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Are you wearing a lot of lycra? i.e. workout bike shorts or underwear with lycra etc. This can cause this also. You can try the OTC vaginex cream for relief also.


----------



## Ks-Sunshine (Aug 23, 1999)

I have had a lot of problem with heat rash. AND now that I am in the pool everyday, I find that the clorine is irritating me. Just wonder if those things have a factor with you?


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

I get this during my period and few days after b/c of pads. I find some brands are irritating.


----------



## pennyann (Jul 29, 2002)

I have this problem also. I saw my ob/gny and she also said it was irritation due to pads. She ran every test just in case it was something else (I was pretty dramatic about it). I use a dab of 1% cortizone cream on the outside and it stops to itch.


----------



## Ks-Sunshine (Aug 23, 1999)

You know, that just reminded me. I was allergic to all the birth control foams and jellies back before the pill. That caused much problems vaginally. It was like being burned. Also I used the Massengills medicated douche and I was allergic to it. There is nothing like trying to sit and walk when that area is swollen and burning from allergies. I had to quit using the Poise and Assure pads this summer due to the heat problem. I got some Gyne lotrimin cream and Monostat cream and am using that part of the time. It did better than the cortisone cream did for me. I think I might have had a yeast problem with my skin in my groin area etc.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

That is some very sensitive skin so it is easy to irritate it! Plus it is exposed to extra heat and damp which doesn't help when it is irritated.If you are using tampons that are scented or using them when your flow is really light and they kinda stick coming out one of those could be causing the prob. Also your crotch not being able to "breath" as well when wearing pads or if you're not changing a pad often enough. Or you might be washing more vigorously or using more soap because you feel smelly during your period...I've been told by medical professionals that you are just supposed to use warm water to clean down there, and a bit of mild, non-perfumed soap when necessary.If you're sexually active, it could be irritated due to less lube down there. I find I'm particularly dry the week after my period. So either not enough wetness or something you are using like condoms, lubrication, or spermicide could be irritating you.One more thing could be the change in pH. This occurs naturally throughout the month. There are so many things it could be! I like to use a bit of Vagisil cream or hydrocortisone cream for itchiness or irritation.


----------



## marymasters2000 (Sep 2, 2002)

I get itchy right before my period. That's how I know it's about to arrive. Usually I use some cream or some monistat, though Im not sure its related to yeast infection because it goes away on its own in a few days. Never heard of having it after.


----------

